# Can I put disc brakes on a trek 3700?



## crazybiker22 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a trek 3700 and want more stopping power in the front end. If I wanted disc brakes only n the front would I have to get a new fork or just a rim and brake. Would it be hard thanks?


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

It depends on whether your fork has disc brake tabs or not. There should a couple of screw holes or mounting tabs on the lower part of the left fork tube. If there is, then your fork is disc compatible. If not, you'll need a new fork. Second, you'll need a disc compatible wheel if yours isn't. Look on the same side at wheel hub. If there are six bolt holes around hub, then you can attach a disc rotor. If not, you'll need a disc compatible hub, and it usually easier to buy a whole new wheel than to have someone lace a new hub to your current rim.


----------



## TimTimo (Mar 24, 2009)

you need a new hub and a new fork...really, it isn't worth the money you'll put in to it. the 3700 is a nice bike but the better thing to do would be save up and upgrade to a new bike rather than drop all that money into a bike for disc brakes...


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

V brakes are very powerful when set up well. :thumbsup:


----------



## burnthefurniture (Aug 3, 2008)

Adirondack Blues said:


> V brakes are very powerful when set up well. :thumbsup:


+1 on v brakes. I have a 3700 I ride around campus in addition to my other bikes, and its got the holes on the fork (mine is an older model) but the hub is not rotor compatible. I would recommend upgrading or setting up your v-brakes, much cheaper and easier than doing a disc set up and they can work just about as well when done correctly.


----------



## dmflx (Mar 23, 2009)

v brakes are good in their own right, but you can't beat the feel and consistancy of hydraulic brakes. I have Juicy 5's front and rear on my 1996 trek 8000, by way of Woodman's Disco System. The system consists of a disc brake adaptor for the rear, with a system specific hub. Gotta tell ya. . . good stuff! Worth the $150.00. As for the front, go with a disc specific fork. . . The investment for these upgrades is well worth it if you are going to be bombing your local trails on a daily basis.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

if you have to buy the brakes, new fork, and wheels then you'd be better off buying a new bike.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

InvictaS1 said:


> if you have to buy the brakes, new fork, and wheels then you'd be better off buying a new bike.


I'm not sure I understand this mentality.

Is the frame really that bad? If the person were to start with a Trek 3700, upgrade the fork and the front wheel, wouldn't those components be able to go with them to a new frame?

The way I look at it, if I get a really high end fork for around $600, and drop another $500 on a really good wheelset, I'll have $1000 sunk into a bike. But if I were to try to find a prebuilt bike with the same quality fork and wheelset, I'd be spending upwards of $2000.

Seems to me that if you're happy with the frame, upgrade away. When you want / need a new frame, just transfer the components....

What am I missing?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*What you're missing....*



mjwood0 said:


> I'm not sure I understand this mentality.
> 
> Is the frame really that bad? If the person were to start with a Trek 3700, upgrade the fork and the front wheel, wouldn't those components be able to go with them to a new frame?
> 
> ...


What size bike will the new one be? What riding style will the new bike be. Spending $500 on a cross country, 26" wheelset for a $600 cross country bike is great. But what happens if you determine that your new bike is going to be a 29er? What happens if you decide your new bike is going to be an All Mountain or Freeride bike? The extra money you put in to your "upgrade" cost you as much as the entire bike and it's going to stay with that bike. And you won't get $1,100 for a used, $600 bike.

That's what you're missing.


----------



## el davido (Feb 23, 2009)

The 3700 does not have disc tabs on the frame.


----------



## dmflx (Mar 23, 2009)

It's really a personal choice. I felt that I liked the old school 8000 enough that it was worth it to make the upgrades that I did. Could I have bought a new bike for what I spent in upgrades. . . sure. Then again, I have the exact bike I want, something that would have been difficult if I had bought a bike from the LBS. Besides, it's fun to see people trip out when they see disc brakes on a 13 year old frame.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> What size bike will the new one be? What riding style will the new bike be. Spending $500 on a cross country, 26" wheelset for a $600 cross country bike is great. But what happens if you determine that your new bike is going to be a 29er? What happens if you decide your new bike is going to be an All Mountain or Freeride bike? The extra money you put in to your "upgrade" cost you as much as the entire bike and it's going to stay with that bike. And you won't get $1,100 for a used, $600 bike.
> 
> That's what you're missing.


That's fair. I see where you're going then.

I guess in my situation, I'm 99% sure I'm going to go with another 26" XC frame. My old Trek 6500 frame is just fine for me until I loose some weight and get in better shape. At that point, I hope to have a really nice fork, wheel set, and any other fun upgrades which I will have enjoyed on my current frame. They will be carried over to my new frame and my old frame (if it's still intact) will be sold for cheap or kept as a spare.

If you're switching styles of riding or wheelsize, then no -- it doesn't make sense to upgrade the current bike.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

The 3700's don't have disc capability. They have suntour shocks which don't have the mounting tabs. Also, the hubs aren't disc ready. By the time you put a new fork on (cheaply $100-300), Hub (~50), and then buy the brakes (anywhere from 100-300), you're looking at more than the bike costs. Just save up and get a new bike if you desire the brakes. Personally, I used to run V brakes and they were more powerfull in my eyes than my Juicy 7's.


----------



## nhrider90 (Feb 21, 2009)

v brakes are great, unless you ride in the rain alot, and hit alot of puddles, stick with them.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> Is the frame really that bad? If the person were to start with a Trek 3700, upgrade the fork and the front wheel, wouldn't those components be able to go with them to a new frame?


Same frame as the 4500 with less flashy components. For the price you'd be spending on all those upgrades you could easily afford a Trek 6000 with all those things on it and actually save some cash.

You'd have a better frame, disc brakes, better fork, and better other components for cheaper.

Don't get me wrong I have a 4500 I use for commuting and light trail riding and it is a great bike, but I also knew that upgrading it to handle the trails the way I wanted to handle them was not a sound investment so I bought a trek 6000 as well and was very happy with my choice.


----------

